

Researcher puzzled by Seattle's poor startup activity ranking - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/06/researcher_puzzled_by_seattles_poor_startup_ranking.html

======
pg
This is not puzzling at all. It's just yet another instance of conflating
startups with newly founded companies. In fact the former are a tiny subset of
the latter. All the Kauffman Foundation study tells us is that people aren't
starting as many barber shops and landscaping companies in Seattle as in the
other cities.

